# Webcam required to be used with skype..Which one to buy-Budget about 1000



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys,i need to buy a webcam by this week...looking for a good build quality webcam,planning to use it with skype. Now i don't know the webcam market but i am willing to shell around Rs1000 for a webcam...Btw pls no i ball suggestions,that one turned out to be dud...I can increase the webcam budget depending on how good the quality & reliability of the product. So can you guys pls help me out with the webcam.

Since we are on this subject, could you guys pls suggest me a headphone with mic for skype calls...Looking for a good quality one...not too sure how much money to put here again but willing to put 600-700 for it...So guys pls help

EDIT:- My budget for the webcam has gone up to 1500-1600


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Buy Logitech*www.flipkart.com/logitech-c270h-hd...SKPV&ref=dac13b23-528b-4ba3-bc44-c49757a188b5


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2012)

how is this one??

Microsoft Webcam LifeCam HD-3000

looks like i have to increase the budget for the webcam..increasing it to 1500/-...do you get webcam warranties for like 3 years??

help out pls


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 15, 2012)

Logitech C310 is a great cam.. it would be a best deal for u.. i have been using this for past 6months.. Very good HD picture quality, it has inbuilt mic with noise cancellation..  i purchased from Nehru place 1250..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Logitech C310 is a great cam.. it would be a best deal for u.. i have been using this for past 6months.. Very good HD picture quality, it has inbuilt mic with noise cancellation..  i purchased from Nehru place 1250..



thanks was looking at it..but ergonomically,it doesn't look practical..it doesn't seem to have a stand..so i am guessing you have to attach it to your monitor somehow..does that stay on for long??Have you had any problems with this before??How is the sound quality??erm i do not know much about webcams as i haven't owned one for quite some time but this mic system means no need of connecting a headset??

Also how many years of warranty does it have??Looked at some of the sites of shops in mumbai lamington road...most of them quoting close to 1600/-


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> thanks was looking at it..but ergonomically,it doesn't look practical..it doesn't seem to have a stand..so i am guessing you have to attach it to your monitor somehow..does that stay on for long??Have you had any problems with this before??How is the sound quality??erm i do not know much about webcams as i haven't owned one for quite some time but this mic system means no need of connecting a headset??
> 
> Also how many years of warranty does it have??Looked at some of the sites of shops in mumbai lamington road...most of them quoting close to 1600/-



These points might help u making a decision.. 
*1.* no problem  ergonomically.,.. it can be placed on ur monitor/TV or with laptop very easily.. doesn;t move or fall unless u shove it.. bt yes m nt sure in case of laptop you might feel webcam is held loosely and can fall any time.. 

*2.* it has 2 yr warranty..

*3.* sound quality is pretty nice.. bt you cant use it for recording your guitar videos(if u r intending to do).. the noise-cancellation feature distort the music of guitar actually.. 

*4. *for video recording and taking picture.. 3rd party app need to b installed on PC.

*5. *yeah no need of external mic.. bt if u connect external pic, you have a option to choose Webcam(internal mic) or external.. so No Issue with this..

*6.* It comes with bundled s/w which have fantastic feature of auto-zoom on face which web-chat, adding frames and effect to videos.. etc etc.. 

overall its a nice product.. i'm quite delighted after purchasing this.. 

when i purchased i was getting this for 1200 at letsbuy bt purchase at 1250 from NP, Delhi.. search online for better competitive price use some discount coupon if you can find.. otherwise get it for 1600 from where u r presently getting..

prices of this product has increased.. thats y u r getting at 1600


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> These points might help u making a decision..
> *1.* no problem  ergonomically.,.. it can be placed on ur monitor/TV or with laptop very easily.. doesn;t move or fall unless u shove it.. bt yes m nt sure in case of laptop you might feel webcam is held loosely and can fall any time..
> 
> *2.* it has 2 yr warranty..
> ...



Thank you so much...this answers all my queries...will see if i can buy this week...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 16, 2012)

gr8.. try online.. you would find cheaper than in market i think.. 

and if this goes out of ur budget, get C270.. almost similar..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> gr8.. try online.. you would find cheaper than in market i think..
> 
> and if this goes out of ur budget, get C270.. almost similar..



just wanted to ask..is c130 better or c270..i am seeing conflicted prices..like in flipkart- c130 is about 1900 or so..& c270 is about 1800...c 130 seems to have 5Mp cam whereas c270 has 3Mp..but few places in mumbai are seeling c130hd for 1600..it is well within my budget..should i pick it..c270 seems to be coming with a headphone...worth it??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 19, 2012)

plz provide the link for c130.. 

Webcams
look at this for simple comparision


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> plz provide the link for c130..
> 
> Webcams
> look at this for simple comparision



Logitech HD Webcam C310 HD video

Usually buy my products from them..seem to be reliable

Flipkart quoting close to 2k..

Logitech C310 Webcam | Webcam | Flipkart.com


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 19, 2012)

you wont find much difference in video of c270 or c310.. bt i wud say purchase c310. if ur getting below 1600.. its a good deal..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 20, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> you wont find much difference in video of c270 or c310.. bt i wud say purchase c310. if ur getting below 1600.. its a good deal..



ok thanks a lot for your help..will see if i can buy this week..


----------

